# 2006 Mr. Olympia Results



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2006)

September 30, Las Vegas, Nevada 

*2006 Mr. Olympia Contest Results* 

1. Jay Cutler
2. Ronnie Coleman
3. Victor Martinez
4. Dexter Jackson
5. Melvin Anthony
6. Gustavo Badell
7. Toney Freeman
8. Markus Ruhl
9. Dennis James
10. Gunter Schlierkamp
11. Vince Taylor
12. Branch Warren
13. Johnnie Jackson
14. Darrem Charles
15. Troy Alves


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Melvin Anthony placed pretty high, that's cool.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone else notice Dave Henry didn't even make the top15? He definitely should have beat Branch


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

Troy Alves at 15 is total BS and why I hate this stupid sport. Troy is top 5 easily, I would even say top 3.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Troy Alves at 15 is total BS and why I hate this stupid sport. Troy is top 5 easily, I would even say top 3.



*High five's Foreman*

And I think it's utter bullshit that Dave Henry wasn't even top 15, yet Branch was up there?!


----------

